# Sigma & Glock... same parts?



## redfox (Jan 12, 2007)

I once read an article in a American Handgunner 2005 issue were the writer says he discovered that Glock and S&W Sigma parts were so much alike that he had placed a Glock barrel in a Sigma and it fit flawlessly(however he didnt fire it) even Wolff springs say that some of there Sigma parts are also Glock parts.
*Has any one ever interchanged parts of a sigma and glock and if so did the gun work?*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'd be very surprised if this were true - but will defer to someone who owns a sigma...


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Yes, some of the parts are very close dimensionally, and thus Glock's lawsuit against S&W that was settled a couple of years ago. 

And some of the parts LOOK identical, but are not. I've been involved in the creative non-destructive removal of two different slides stuck on another company's frame/receiver, because the owners "thought" they were close enough to interchange.

Even if the parts were identical or nearly so, I sincerely doubt you will find many folks willing to endorse any inter-company parts swapping.


----------

